

The story behind the DNS-cache-poisoning fix - timr
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/local/373426_insecure04.html

======
cperciva
More fear mongering.

 _You might think you're logging into your bank, but you've actually been
redirected to a bogus bank site posted by the Russian Mafia. Suddenly, you've
got a zero balance._

There's a reason why banks use HTTPS.

